# XTR 980 pedals tuned



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Great pedals, but not light weight. I picked up some Ti bolts & axles from torontocycles.com.
304 grams out of the box. 264 grams with the new parts, not great, but they are at least within 80 grams of my Exustar PM28Ti pedals. I don't recomend getting the Ti bolts as these were longer than the stock steel bolts, so the weight savings was only a couple of grams per pedal. Very happy with the Ti axles and at $38.00 I feel were worth it. These aren't the easiest pedals to re assemble, so if you aren't good at working on your own bike you may want to have your LBS do it.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Where did you order these parts from?


----------



## MessagefromTate (Jul 12, 2007)

DavidR1 said:


> Where did you order these parts from?


Did you see torontocycles.com? It's the first sentence in his post.


----------



## STS (Jun 24, 2004)

I also moded my 981 pedals (the all mountain version) with titanium axles, they use the same axles than 980

you can also change the bearing balls for ceramic ones, you can find them in ebay


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

MessagefromTate said:


> Did you see torontocycles.com? It's the first sentence in his post.


amazing how dumb some people are isn't it?


----------



## choa (Oct 21, 2012)

good job! but spd system don't like mud...


----------



## azcanc (Aug 13, 2009)

*weight limit for Ti spidels.???*

weight limit?


----------



## xjbaylor (Sep 22, 2006)

choa said:


> good job! but spd system don't like mud...


In a lot of places riding in mud means that you are destroying trails, so for a lot of people minimal mud clearance simply isn't that big of a deal. For me the reliability of SPD's is well worth the trade off in all areas except for cyclocross.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Actually, the new XTR pedals aren't as reliable as the old ones used to be. I've read several reports of broken spindles.

Not to mention that it was never a good idea to replace Shimano spindles with titanium ones.

Shimano spindles weren't designed to be made of titanium. The have a weak spot (pointed with the red arrows).










I've personally broken one (without crashing) and I'm only 150 pounds.

If the stock chromoly spindles aren't holding well in this new model, even more reason to avoid replacing them with titanium ones.

Do you want light and reliable SPD pedals? Get the Xpedo XMF08TT's (215g).


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

azcanc said:


> weight limit?


220 lbs.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

MessagefromTate said:


> Did you see torontocycles.com? It's the first sentence in his post.


Must have missed that, thanks.

Not so sure I'm interested in using Ti axles after seeing the post below though.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

DavidR1 said:


> Must have missed that, thanks.
> 
> Not so sure I'm interested in using Ti axles after seeing the post below though.


 I wouldn't be concerned about running these axles. I haven't heard of any issues with the stock axles other than him posting the same thing in other threads. Ward Ind. has a very good rep & service with all his Ti axles, Shimano included. You can see he redesigned the sharp step to eliminate the stress riser were the red arrows are ( those axles he's showing earn't M980 axles ).
I have 4 hard months on these riding rough XC/light AM terrain in the Rocky's with a few good rock & root pedal strikes and so far so good, no regrets getting these, but we'll see over the long term.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

sfer1 said:


> Do you want light and reliable SPD pedals? Get the Xpedo XMF08TT's (215g).


If these XTR spindles have a 220lb weight limit then that's more than my XMF08TT''s that have an 85kg weight limit. Those XTR spindles do narrow down more on the then than the spindles in the XMF's, so perhaps the 220lb claimed weight limit is a bit optimistic.

I do like the XMF's though, after having used SPDs for 15 years I was skeptical about the Xpedo's but they have performed flawlessly over the last 10,000km. I still think shimanos may last longer, but only time will tell.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

xc71 said:


> I wouldn't be concerned about running these axles. I haven't heard of any issues with the stock axles other than him posting the same thing in other threads.


You should probably learn a second language then. This forum doesn't have much activity lately. There's a Spanish forum called ForoMTB with many more active members than this one, where you can find several reports of problems with the new XTR pedals. It took me only a couple of minutes to find these pictures and a few more cases.


















In any case, your tuned pedals are still 50g heavier and I bet less reliable than the Xpedo XMF08TT's. Seems like a waste of money to me.



TigWorld said:


> Those XTR spindles do narrow down more on the then than the spindles in the XMF's, so perhaps the 220lb claimed weight limit is a bit optimistic..


I believe it's very optimistic. Pedals with titanium spindles that were actually designed to be made of titanium have a considerably lower weight limit.


----------



## STS (Jun 24, 2004)

Sfer1, you know me and how I like to try parts although there are risk
I think you forget the titanium resist better fatigue than steel, And I'm almost sure where you point they break is due to fatigue, not weight of the rider

So I will continue using the ti ones and will report if they fail
But I doubt it


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

sfer1 said:


> You should probably learn a second language then. This forum doesn't have much activity lately. There's a Spanish forum called ForoMTB with many more active members than this one, where you can find several reports of problems with the new XTR pedals. It took me only a couple of minutes to find these pictures and a few more cases.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah yes, I see your up to your usual mindless banter trying to de rail another thread. This is the WW forum.
You keep mentioning Shimano spindles, but this thread has nothing to do with that. The thread is titled "XTR 980 pedals tuned" its about ways to lighten XTR pedals. In this case its the Ward Ind. Ti spindles. I guess you didn't catch the part where I mentioned Ward re designed the spindle where you have the red arrows.
If you had read my OP I stated in the first sentence these are NOT lightweight, but you keep going on how these aren't lightweight. Many riders like the function of these pedals & for 81 Euro's for the pedals & $38.00 for the spindles I feel these are worth a try. Hardly a waste of money, but we'll see how these play out over the long term.
So if you have something constructive to add to this thread in the form of tuning XTR pedals that would be great, although I'm guessing the de railing will go on and on like in so many of your other posts - you were quite the piece of work over in the "Best lightweight crank" thread, that was truly Trolltastic.
In regards to learning Spanish-very tempting, but I'm sure your just as big of a noob over on that forum as you are here, so for that reason and that reason only I'm going to pass on the Spanish lessons at this time.
Instead of hacking everyones threads on here you should try something completely different for a change and actually start your own thread on a WW part.
Although Xpedo makes very good pedals, they are hardly lightweight. 
Here's what reliable lightweight pedals look like. Two years on these on another bike with no issues ( they do require frequent re greasing).


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I think it's very constructive to advise people not make the same mistake as you did.

This noob has been riding high-end bicycles for over 20 years. I tried replacing Shimano spindles with titanium ones long before you had this "revelation". I know from experience it's not a good idea.

I keep mentioning the Shimano spindles because titanium is weaker than chromoly steel. If the stock spindles aren't holding well in this new model, titanium ones will be even worse. You claim Ward redesigned the spindles. How much thicker could they make them without causing fit issues? I bet not much. And I bet they're still considerably narrower at that point than CB or Xpedo titanium spindles. Plus, the thin threaded end is still twice as long.

Unless you got a great deal on the pedals and the spindles, they are more expensive than what you're claiming.

XTR pedals cost 100-120 euros in most European stores and Ward Ti spindles about 60 dollars including shipping on eBay.

100 euros + 45 euros (60 dollars) = 145 euros.

One can get the Xpedo XMF08TT pedals for less than that on Bike-Components.de.
Xpedo M-Force XMF 08TT Titan Klickpedale - BIKE-COMPONENTS.DE

Exustar E-PM28Ti pedals have magnesium body and a one sealed bearing and one bushing combination. Xpedo XFM08TT pedals have titanium body and 3 cartridge bearings. Certainly not the same in terms of durability.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Are friggin serious. Lets do the math Sherlock - I gave you the website for Torontocycles.com which shows then at $38.00. I got the pedals for 100 euros minus the 19% VAT = 81 euros. And it would appear I've been riding high end bikes longer than you have.
Okay Mods lets get this ******** off of here - he's not going to stop just like on all the other threads he's destroyed.
In the case of Mr. Trollmaniac VS XTR 980 pedals tuned ... I rest my case.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Minus 19% VAT, plus 20-35 euros shipping to Canada.

In any case, feel free to explain us what would be the point of spending this kind of money to end up with pedals that are much heavier and less reliable than other similarly priced options. 

These "tuned" XTR pedals are still heavy, potentially problematic (read dangerous, as breaking a spindle can result in a serious crash) and certainly a waste of money.

Sorry for "destroying" your thread, but that's the truth.



...


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

If you want light pedals, but also reliable, i suggest to scape of both shimano (heavy) and expedo (unreliable).

You have other really nice options, like speedplay frog, or bebop (now VP). My speedplay frogs are from 1998 and still going on strong. I just replaced bearings once, and cleats twice. Around 210g.

Bebops are even cheaper and have the same weight. I believe that spd for mtb and look pedals were good for their time, but evolution is there, and you have other options, out of mainstream.


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

sfer1 said:


> Minus 19% VAT, plus 20-35 euros shipping to Canada.
> 
> In any case, feel free to explain us what would be the point of spending this kind of money to end up with pedals that are much heavier and less reliable than other similarly priced options.
> 
> ...


I agree. Waste of time and money.


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

sfer1 said:


> I think it's very constructive to advise people not make the same mistake as you did.
> 
> This noob has been riding high-end bicycles for over 20 years. I tried replacing Shimano spindles with titanium ones long before you had this "revelation". I know from experience it's not a good idea.
> 
> ...


what's the weight of those xpedo with triple bearing? what's the price?

edited: 210g and 140€. Seems to me like a good option, although they are ugly and about reliability, i still have some doubts, but i guess it's a better option than shimano or tuned shimano.


----------

